# John Deere Snow Blower Parts Sale???



## JohnDeereGuy (Nov 30, 2012)

I received this in my email this week and figure its a good time to get some 826D parts. ANyone else used Green Farm Parts online?



Happy Autumn Friends -

We're going to keep this month's newsletter short and sweet. We are going to have the BIGGEST online John Deere parts sale we have ever had! For a specific time, we are providing you with a whopping 12% off coupon for online John Deere parts orders of $100.00 or more. This is by far the biggest sale we have ever had and a discount this deep may never happen again. Don't miss out!

Date: Wednesday, September 17 - Sunday, September 28, 2014
Sale: 12% Off your entire online John Deere parts order*
Coupon Code: BLOWOUT

During this special sale you can also type the word BLOWOUT into the search bar at the top right corner of our web site. This will display a list of John Deere parts that are being offered at amazingly low prices for a limited time! If you're serious about saving money on your John Deere parts and accessories, there has never been a better time to buy than during this sale.

What is the catch? *Valid for new online orders only. Not valid with any other promotion or on previous orders.

During the sale, we will ship out parts as quickly as possible, but there may be an extra day or two delay due to the increased order volume. And YES, our free shipping promotion will still apply during this sale. Most orders of $75 or more up to 50 pounds will still qualify for free ground shipping. As always, oversize items do not qualify for free shipping.

Have a great September!

-Green Farm Parts


----------

